# اريد على الاقل خمسة مخططات بيوت من تلاتة واربع غرف مع الواجهات الخاصة بها لاخد فكرة4



## محمود غربي (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوتي اريد منكم على الاقل خمسة مخططات بيوت وواجهاتها لعمارات لاخد فكرة حول كيفية تكوين البيوت والواجهات وبارك الله فيكم وهدا في اقرب وقت والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)

طبعا هو مش واضح انت عاوز لفلل ولا عمارات ( ادوار متكرره ) ع العموم انا عندى بلانات لفلل ياريت تفيدك وممكن انت توضح انت عاوز ايه بالظبط وان شاء الله لو عندى انزلهملك


----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)




----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)




----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)




----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)

بعض الواجهات


----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)




----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)




----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)




----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)




----------



## محمود غربي (12 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شكرا على الرد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا على المساعدة والحقيقة انا ابحت عن عمارات من عدة طوابق اربعة او خمسة والفلل قد ياتي وقتها المهم لو كان عندك مخططات عمارات وواجهات فساكون شاكرا جدا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)

بص هو انا للاسف معنديش اى عمارات لادوار متكرره بس انا دخلتلك ع موقع اخدته من هنا فى المنتدى للسيرش http://www.familyhomeplans.com بس النتائج اللى طلعت معايا كلها لبيوت بردو بس ادوار متكرره (بيوت منفرده مش عمارات ) انا هانزلك مثال تشوف لو تنفعك انزلك الباقى او تدخل انت وتجرب يمكن تلاقى اللى انت عاوزه وان شاء الله باقى الاعضاء من المنتدى يكون عندهم ويساعدوك باذن الله ,بالتوفيق.


----------



## إشراقه (12 مايو 2006)

نتائج للسيرش 
http://www.familyhomeplans.com/search_results.cfm
مثال لاحد نتائج السيرش ( الصور)
مساقط افقيه للادوار الثلاثه
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g224/randa_album/32280-1L.gif

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g224/randa_album/32280-2L.gif

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g224/randa_album/32280-3L.gif
صوره للمبنى 
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g224/randa_album/32280-B.jpg
واجهه للمبنى 
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g224/randa_album/32280-R.jpg


----------



## محمود غربي (13 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على العموم وان لم اجد ضالتي 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## gxr_2002 (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد مخطط بيت من مجلس وغرفة طعام وصالة ومبخ ومجلس نساء وغفة نوم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

